# Tiagra 30 v. 50



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

I already have 2 Tiagra 30wlrs reels, and I'm in the market for 2 more. However, I can't decide between the Tiagra 30wlrs and the 50wlrs. These are for trolling only. I fish 90% of the time in the Edge, Nipple, Spur area. I love the 30s and have caught dolphin, whites, sails, and wahoo on them, but I've never hooked a blue on one and am worried about getting spooled if we get a good blue on. These will be spooled with 50 lb. Momoi Diamond, not braid. I want to stay away from braid because I often have people whohaveno idea what they are doingon the boat. Any input or suggestions are appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

without braid backing you may need the 50 for line capacity. If your fishing from a nimble center console you may be able to give chase to whatever you hook and keep him on the spool with the 30 using only mono, but if you have somewhat novice anglers that could become more difficult than teaching some safety tips with the braid. we caught a large blue last year on a 30w from a cc, and although we had braid backing, we never let the fish get past the dacron splice. we were fortunate that she never sounded to deep on us therefore we were able to chase her around up top for a while and release her without a risk of being spooled. every fish seems to have a different attitude, so if budget isn't an issue you certainly have more flexibility with the 50's. I like smaller reels since were always fighting stand up.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are my thoughts...if I could own a set of any offshore reels for any type of fun fishing; i.e. non-tournament, it would be the Tiagra 30WLRSA's. Light, maneuverable, all the ergonomic, user-friendly features needed for offshore fishing. I emphatically reiterate this sentiment for those who are strictly trolling the east and not tuna fishing the lump or floaters. HOWEVER, I would urge you to reconsider the braid, specifically the following setup: The Tiagra 30's are prime candidates for Jerry Brown Hollow Core Spliceable braid as backing with a mono top shot. Jerry Brown's 80 pound Hollow Core allows you to spool no less than 500 yards of backing with room for 200 yards of 50 pound monofilament on top. Because it is hollow, there is no knot at the splice. The braid must be spooled by machine, then we take a hollow needle and actually feed the monofilament INTO the braid for a length of about five feet. We then serve the splice with 30 pound non-hollow braid for a length of about 1 inch on the mono then 2 inches onto the braid. We then cover the serving with Jerry's two-part adhesive (regular Super Glue or Zap does NOT work!) The joint is very-low profile and will fit through any guide on a suitably matched rod. The mono stays put via the phenomenon of the Chinese finger cuff...the harder this system is pulled upon, the tighter it cinches down. An albright connection is better than a loop to loop, but you will lose one in 10 fish due to the albright snagging on a guide or some other mishap. The Chinese finger cuff joint is unfailing, 100 percent connection and has been tested and proven for years on the big long-range boats out of California. As for "dealing with braid" the braid is never off the reel in instances where you need to "fiddle" with your line; you will only see it when that big girl strips you down past the first 200 yards. And you will only notice that its there because the color changes; you certainly will not perceive the joint coming off the reel. There are just a few drawbacks to this setup. #1 The J.B. 80 is expensive, as it is the best braid there is, bar none. It is 30 cents a yard; HOWEVER, it lasts on your reel AT LEAST five years, possibly 7 to 10. Also, because it is hollow, if part of the backing gets shredded, cut, nicked, etc., you can cut off the bad part and splice in a new section very easily. You will NEVER notice the braid to braid splice, in fact it is imperceptible to the naked eye. #2 The Tiagra 30WLRSA, for whatever reason fathomable only to Shimano, there is no ring eye on the rod clamp, therefore no good place to attach a safety line. You can get around this problem with a simple after market product made by Reel Colors called the rod ring.

If it were me, I would take the money I would spend additionally to get the 50 and buy the Jerry Brown backing, and enjoy all the great features of the 30. If you decide to go hollow and use another brand, then I can't guarantee your success. My money is on the Jerry Brown, as it is the finest money can buy. Lastly, if you do not know how to work with the hollow core, or own a linewinding machine, please, by all means, bring your tackle to a qualified shop that can handle the task. You will not be disappointed in this setup.

If we can answer any more questions, please give us a call here at Sam's in Orange Beach (251) 981-4245. We are happy to help.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd go with the 50's. We fish them and love 'em. much more line capacity and at least you have a fighting chance if big blue shows up...


----------

